# FORT WORTH TX- WHITE M-ABANDONED-GOING TO SHELTER



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PLEASE TAKE A LOOK AT THESE 2 BEAUTIFUL DOGS - they were abandoned at Ridgmar Mall a week ago. Their story is below. They need rescue immediately or will be headed to the local Humane Society that is a kill facility. Note that one of the animal control officers I know that worked there for a short time and immediately quit, told me that they used to take dogs, puppies, kitties in the front door and walk them to the back to be put down. Please don't let this happen to these 2 beautiful dogs... 

Angela that found them, per her information at the end of the email, is a minister at TCU. 

Both dogs have a clean bill of health from the vet and have already been updated on vaccinations and heartworm tested.

Please help ... Contact Angela at (817) 5556-1770 cell 
Email: [email protected] tcu.edu



From: Kaufman, Angela [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Sunday, January 04, 2009 9:15 AM
Subject: Rescued Two Abandoned Dogs at Ridgmar Mall

I am desperately looking for a place for two dogs we rescued from Ridgmar Mall last Sunday. I left a message with you last week, but knew it was a holiday week. Initially another rescue organization in Joshua said that they would take the dogs tomorrow, but yesterday I was told that while the wife who runs the group was willing to take them, the husband was not – this is a huge letdown of course.

While my husband adamantly wants to take them to the Humane Society tomorrow, I would really like to find a place that does not euthanize. So I have until the end tomorrow to find a new option for these guys. Since I'm due to go into labor with our first child at any moment and I'm the only one taking care of them, we do have to find someplace for them asap. I am more than willing to help with costs or donations while they're in a foster home. 

If you have an available foster homes or options, please call or email asap. Below our the descriptions that the rescue group in Joshua put up for me on Petfinder. I've also included some addition info in parenthesis. 

Thanks for any help in advance,
Angela Kaufman
(817) 5556-1770 cell 


"Snowy" - Adult Male White Shepherd
Snowy is a young adult unaltered white shepherd mix 65-70 lbs, very healthy & active. His eyes light up & his tail wags hard whenever he sees people. He's crazy loyal, loves to jump up, give you a 'hug' & kiss your face. It's obvious that it really wants to please whoever he's with – he can sit, come on command, is leash trained & sometimes can even shake. He's proven already to be great with children, other dogs & even new guests at his foster home. He will need someone to give him praise & make clear the rules of the house. (I've seen him pick things up and move them around the yard such as food dishes, blankets, etc. but he always stops when I tell him to. I've seen him left his leg and mark in the backyard more than the other male dog, but he doesn't seem territorial. He has been outside since we brought him home, so I'm not sure how well he's housebroken.)


Other Info
When we found them, the white shepherd mix had a tag with a phone number on it. When myself, others and even mall security called this number, we each got different stories from a young woman about how the black dog belonged to an ex-boyfriend, the white dog belong to no one but how she was looking after it. We were told first the animals were abandoned, then on the next phone call that they escaped the backyard. The woman promised to meet us at a local PetsMart to pick them up, didn't show up and then in the end, refused to come get them at all, so we've considered them abandoned. Both dogs are so friendly and 'trained' that it seems they've been with people almost always and maybe were only on their own for a few days. I cannot tell the age of either. Also, I took them to the vet earlier this week for vaccinations, rabies, heartworm test, etc. and they have a clean bill of health.












THIS IS SUPER URGENT...CROSS POST SAID THEY WERE GOING TO THE SHELTER END OF DAY MONDAY (YESTERDAY)...SO THEY MAY HAVE WENT ALREADY. 
OTHER DOG WAS NOT A GSD SO I HAVE NOT LISTED HIS INFO OR PIC....BUT WAS UNABLE TO TOTALLY EDIT HIM OUT OF THE CROSS POST INFO...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

stunning


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------

